# Started Mouthing on Retrieves



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not really the expert on this topic, but I think you have to revisit the hold. Like you have to put your hand around his snoot and go "hold" and don't let him play with it. Yes he's holding it, but he's doing it wrong. I think that is a form of goofing around or playing with the dummy.
Maybe even back up and go back through the whole process start to finish.
Again .. not the expert ... you asked for ideas and those are mine.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

how about a bigger bumper?


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

This is one of those things where I tend to follow the sage advice of a top young dog pro who said "Don't create an issue where there really isn't one"

It could be just excitement being back to training, he has gotten a little lazy, etc. If the dog drops the dummy, I would correct "fetch, nick" with the collar or if you are amish, stick or ear pinch or whatever. That I won't tolerate.

If he is just mouthing, to me that is less of a sin. A cuff under the chin as you did, or a sit nick would be about all I did unless it really became persistent.

I have a 5 year old that will cigar the little bumpers, especially with drills. I don't bother with that at all. He has no issues otherwise and he is just being goofy. I could fix it but it would likely take more time and pressure than it deserves and may create other issues. He doesn't cigar ducks or big bumpers, so I let it go.

My other dog will get mouthy with bumpers and again, unless he puts it down I ignore it. He is an amped up Cosmo (not a golden obviously) dog and I see it just as excessive desire for the next one and don't want to correct on the line where we have enough issues. 

Revisiting FF isn't a bad idea from time to time with most dogs but I would not freak out about it too much in the field or do much more than I said above in order that I don't make it an issue. It is really more of a know your dog thing than a if this then this thing. It really wouldn't surprise me that it cleared up as you get back to training.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Tatnall said:


> This is one of those things where I tend to follow the sage advice of a top young dog pro who said "Don't create an issue where there really isn't one"
> 
> It could be just excitement being back to training, he has gotten a little lazy, etc. If the dog drops the dummy, I would correct "fetch, nick" with the collar or if you are amish, stick or ear pinch or whatever. That I won't tolerate.
> 
> ...


Good comments and Thanks....

Yesterday we worked in the water and he came back on his retrieve doing the same 'mouthing' while swimming. Of course, he started coughing as he was sucking in water when he mouthed. On the third retrieve he stopped mouthing.....so maybe the water will get him back on track...


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> how about a bigger bumper?


Thanks, I had already tried a bigger bumper, but today I tried using my mallard Dolken (sp?) dummy....WahLah....he held it just like he should...so I can go from their...thanks for the comments...


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Might want to check for tooth problems, too.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

PalouseDogs said:


> Might want to check for tooth problems, too.


Good advice. And if it's not a tooth problem, it's a FF problem; thoroughness, maintenance, or an incomplete job of it in the first place.

Training; there is no substitution for it.

EvanG


----------

